# Fake Cohiba Dissected.



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I was gifted this stick yesterday from my future brother-in-law. This was passed on to him by one of his clients. After examining I determined this was fake, so I thought I would cut it up and show you the innards.

The cigar did have a good sweet aroma to it. I considered smoking it. The wrapper did not look too bad except for one noticeable vein running down it. Triple cap construction looked alright. I opted to take it apart instead.

First thing that triggered me was the missing year on the EL band as well as the dull looking color.



















You can see the gold lettering doesn't match the embossing on the label. Notice the curve/tail on the C crosses back over itself.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The dissection begins.










The wrapper pulled off.




























The binder pulled off.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I have to give some credit, there was mostly long filler bound around each other not wrapped up like an accordian. There was some short filler at the very center of the cigar.



















I found 3 large stems in the filler.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Fauxibas?!
:hn :c


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

nice dissection... would have sucked if you didn't know it was a fake and it turned out to be real tho haha


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice work.

CSI of Cohibas ..... :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great dissection and photos.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

King James said:


> nice dissection... would have sucked if you didn't know it was a fake and it turned out to be real tho haha


If that were the case, I'd dig the tobacco out of the garbage, light a bonfire with it and take in all the smoke with a towel over my head !

If I had any doubts about it, I wouldn't have done it... well besides that.. it was a gift..


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Owner of a local shop gave me the almost same exact cigar to try. He gifted it as a joke, he knew it was fake as did i the moment I saw it. I'll have to smoke it and see. The shop owner had already smoked one and claimed it tasted like Nicaraguan tobacco. Quite possible I suppose.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

pretty cool, glad you didnt pay for it. 

I found 3 large stems like that in a partagas Lusi last year, what a pisser. tore it apart because it wouldnt draw. :c it was a real lusi btw


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice job.
That EL band was all I would need to see.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> If that were the case, I'd dig the tobacco out of the garbage, light a bonfire with it and take in all the smoke with a towel over my head !
> 
> If I had any doubts about it, I wouldn't have done it... well besides that.. it was a gift..


:r :r :r


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

well be thankful your brother in law didnt bring two and want to smoke it right then with ya. u


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice observation. I need to learn time and patience when hunting for these special gars. :cb


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> CSI of Cohibas ..... :tu


:tpd: CSI - Cigar Scientific Inspection


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Stems...how rude!!

Just cut it out!!



Thanks for sharing and educating.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! What is it with Brother-in-Laws and fakes? Mine brought me a 3 pack of Esplendidos from the DR in a glass top cedar coffin. Got them for a steal. I smiled and said thank you.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> well be thankful your brother in law didnt bring two and want to smoke it right then with ya. u


I considered smoking it.. It really did not smell bad at all, but my curiosity to see what was in it overwhelmed my desire to let it sit for awhile and smoke.

It had been kept in a ziploc bag for a month before I got it. No humidification.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> Thanks for the pics! What is it with Brother-in-Laws and fakes? Mine brought me a 3 pack of Esplendidos from the DR in a glass top cedar coffin. Got them for a steal. I smiled and said thank you.


Bless their hearts, but if you're not informed, you're not informed. This was passed onto him by one of his clients. Although my brother in law being Cuban, I don't think he knows much of Cuban cigars.

The gesture carries much more weight with me.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> The gesture carries much more weight with me.


I agree. Which is why I didn't enlighten him. He's a great guy and I know even the fakes were a stretch money wise.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice post. You know, I live very close to the Mexican border and I occassionally cross the border to have some drinks, food and what not. I see these cigars all over the place and it amuses me to see the tourists go crazy over them. I sometimes tell them that they're fake but they look at me like I'm crazy. Some people have even told me that they know they're fake but still better than most standard B&M sticks. I guess I probably thought the same about them before I knew the real truth.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job! :tu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> Thanks for the pics! What is it with Brother-in-Laws and fakes? Mine brought me a 3 pack of Esplendidos from the DR in a glass top cedar coffin. Got them for a steal. I smiled and said thank you.


My BIL also gave me a fake, however I didn't know it at the time (before I joined CS). It was dried out and I had tried to re-humidify it...now I know better (on both counts). At least the brother-in-laws mean well!


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a fake cohiba resting in the humidor, one of the guys at work was on vacation (IIRC in the Dominican) haggling on the price of a blanket and got the guy to throw in a 5 pack glass topped box of "cohiba's".

All of the cigar smokers at our table each grabbed one, But I got to keep the box & one stogie. I thought about cutting it up but decided I'd at least try to smoke it to see how it is.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Nice job! :tu


??? Nice job? If you can put it back together again, smoke it and post a review, that would be a nice job! :tu

Nice photos and story. Thanks.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good work. :tu


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

dude you should go on csi: cigar sham investigator. great work.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

stormin said:


> ??? Nice job? If you can put it back together again, smoke it and post a review, that would be a nice job! :tu
> 
> Nice photos and story. Thanks.


now that would be a cool trick.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I herfed with a guy last year who had a real RyJ churchill. Damn thing was plugged. He smoked it for about 1/2 hour and barely got it down an inch. Finally he gave up and dissected it. Damn thing had a stem laying crossways right near the head, so it never would have loosened up.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is Part 2 of Fake Cohibas Dissected. This is an EL 2006 Double Corona that a friend received from a friend that was in Jamaica. The Construction on this one was better than the first one Dissected. No noticeable stems in the filler. It looks like someone took some time with the wrapper and actually put a double cap on it.

I smoked one of these. It was wretched.
































































Wrapper



















Binder










Filler


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Good post
I just was gifted a Fake Cohiba Robusto and Monte #2.
A client gave them to me and I did not want to hurt his feelings and tell him they were fake. He has been buying from the same source for years and is very proud of his source.

So what I did was I gave him a real Cohiba sig II & SLR series A. 
I am interested in hear what he thinks of those smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

khubli said:


> I smoked one of these. It was wretched.


You are a brave man, Ji. Nice work.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice work, Ji. You are a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Job Ji! :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

I like this... cool break down.... :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice pics and information. 

Last summer I was in Saint Marcs Square over in Venice... I noticed two older gentlman smoking big cohibas and drinking expresso so I had to check it out. I walked over and started making conversation and asked what they were smoking.
The one guys tells me they are smoking the new Cohiba Double Sublimes EL 2006? I was thinking to myself in my head- WTF? They didn't ever make these? I asked where he had got them and he answered Dubai. Of course then I had to ask what he paid for them... over $1k! I did my best not to laugh in his face and be rude... He then offered me one so I took it and fired it up just for my own knowledge of what it would taste like. It was TERRIBLE!!!!!!!! This thing was like a 54 ringer and about 6+ inches long. It tasted like pure :BS!


----------

